# I'm down twenty pounds!!



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

Ok, so my scale says I'm down 19.5, but I'll take it! My weight's been making me want to stay in, so this is making me feel great! I've got another 25 (or I guess 25.5!) to lose to get back to my normal weight, but it sure feels good to be almost halfway there.

I'd love to hear about other people's success stories. Thanks!

*UPDATE! I lost another 15, and I'm officially down 35 pounds! Only ten more to go!!*


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

how did u do it?


I wouldn't mind losing 15lb


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

Richard Pawgins said:


> how did u do it?
> 
> I wouldn't mind losing 15lb


What really works for me is counting calories. It can be a hassle at first, but I think eventually you get a pretty good sense of how many calories are in the foods you usually eat. I think part of the reason counting calories helps me is because I know that by determining how many calories I need to maintain my weight and then creating a deficit, it's inevitable that I'll lose weight. I remind myself of that when I get discouraged.. that there's no way I won't lose weight if I continue to have that defecit. To be honest, I haven't really exercised at all since I've started to lose weight, and in fact, I haven't been eating foods that are all that healthy. I'm just eating less.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Way to go!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Miss Awesome said:


> What really works for me is counting calories. It can be a hassle at first, but I think eventually you get a pretty good sense of how many calories are in the foods you usually eat. I think part of the reason counting calories helps me is because I know that by determining how many calories I need to maintain my weight and then creating a deficit, it's inevitable that I'll lose weight. I remind myself of that when I get discouraged.. that there's no way I won't lose weight if I continue to have that defecit. To be honest, I haven't really exercised at all since I've started to lose weight, and in fact, I haven't been eating foods that are all that healthy. I'm just eating less.


I'm happy for your happiness  however I would encourage you to aim for healthy(or healthier) eating and some exercise.

I can see you're pretty focused on the number on your scale, but try to remember that's just your weight. I would imagine your real goal is to lose pounds of fat and not simply pounds of weight.

Either way, keep it up! I hope you're even happy when you reach your goal.
I need to lose 30 pounds of fat to reach my ideal weight.


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

the cheat said:


> I'm happy for your happiness  however I would encourage you to aim for healthy(or healthier) eating and some exercise.
> 
> I can see you're pretty focused on the number on your scale, but try to remember that's just your weight. I would imagine your real goal is to lose pounds of fat and not simply pounds of weight.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the encouragement and advice! I do intend to start being healthier in the near future, but having the extra weight has been a huge deterrant to using my gym membership and even to exercising at home. I definitely know it would be best for me to be doing strength training in order to maintain muscle and increase my metabolism, but I'm just not quite to that point yet. I think one of my mistakes in the past has been to try to do too much at once, so even though I've lost a good amount of weight, I'd like to be a little more stable in my new eating habits before I start trying to add exercise as well. Again, thanks for your reply!


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Miss Awesome said:


> What really works for me is counting calories. It can be a hassle at first, but I think eventually you get a pretty good sense of how many calories are in the foods you usually eat. I think part of the reason counting calories helps me is because I know that by determining how many calories I need to maintain my weight and then creating a deficit, it's inevitable that I'll lose weight. I remind myself of that when I get discouraged.. that there's no way I won't lose weight if I continue to have that defecit. To be honest, I haven't really exercised at all since I've started to lose weight, and in fact, I haven't been eating foods that are all that healthy. I'm just eating less.


I tried that and it does not work

for me atleast


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Miss Awesome said:


> Ok, so my scale says I'm down 19.5, but I'll take it! My weight's been making me want to stay in, so this is making me feel great! I've got another 25 (or I guess 25.5!) to lose to get back to my normal weight, but it sure feels good to be almost halfway there.
> 
> I'd love to hear about other people's success stories. Thanks!


Awesome, congrats!

Success story coming soon. 2014


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice going. I need to lose probably around 40 pounds or so. I got down there but gained a lot of it back.


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

That's awesome.


----------



## lithocardium (Dec 23, 2013)

Changes in weight kinda have a special place in my heart because I know how much it sucks to be ashamed of ones body and how hard it is to change. Really good job on losing that weight. It might be a bit slower to lose weight the less you have to lose so dont get disheartened. Keep at it. 


Not sure it's a success story but I started as a 130 pound weakling, skiny to the bone. It's been like ten years on and off in the gym depending on the depressions. Went up to 220 pounds at my biggest but a bit much fat, now I'm at 187 pounds. Ideal weight is probably around 185-190 but with a bit less fat. Working on my way to get there.


----------



## Deuce92 (Dec 11, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> I tried that and it does not work
> 
> for me atleast


If you do it right, it works. It works for everyone. 

Though it may be more difficult for some than it is for others, of course.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Congratulations! I've been into diet and exercise for years, but I recently dropped from 188 lbs. to 160 lbs. in an attempt to get more lean. I weigh about 170 lbs. now after lifting weights and eating healthy for several months and I'm very happy with my results. I'm planning on trying to gain muscle through the winter and then I plan on cutting a little more bodyfat before summer comes around. Once you understand how to eat healthy and count calories it's not that difficult. Throw in cardio and weight training and it's amazing how fast the results come.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I thought this was gonna be a gambling thread.


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

Congrats! This is inspirational  I want to lose 30 pounds by my birthday.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Miss Awesome said:


> Ok, so my scale says I'm down 19.5, but I'll take it! My weight's been making me want to stay in, so this is making me feel great! I've got another 25 (or I guess 25.5!) to lose to get back to my normal weight, but it sure feels good to be almost halfway there.
> 
> I'd love to hear about other people's success stories. Thanks!


That's awesome, Miss Awesome. It's a great feeling isn't it?

I lost a little recently after feeling like hell and yesterday while shopping and lifting tons of holiday gifts and supermarket purchases out of the big trunk of the car I felt that feeling of "yeah" that you get when a person with a weight problem feels when you've made some progress and feel so much freer in your motions and strength. Keep up the great work and watch out for saboteurs who may give you food gifts that take you off your path. It's OK to donate that stuff or just leave it in the local laundromat or w/e for other people to peck at.


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

Good for you keep up tje exercise


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Miss Awesome said:


> What really works for me is counting calories. It can be a hassle at first, but I think eventually you get a pretty good sense of how many calories are in the foods you usually eat. I think part of the reason counting calories helps me is because I know that by determining how many calories I need to maintain my weight and then creating a deficit, it's inevitable that I'll lose weight. I remind myself of that when I get discouraged.. that there's no way I won't lose weight if I continue to have that defecit. To be honest, I haven't really exercised at all since I've started to lose weight, and in fact, I haven't been eating foods that are all that healthy. I'm just eating less.


:clap


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

This might help, at first it shows her before and after photos, then she talks about what she did to maintain losing weight. 
VERRYYY Helpful!!






Congrats!


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the encouragement!!


----------



## BKLD (Aug 8, 2013)

Awesome! I've got about 50 lbs to lose. I just started getting into an exercise routine, and I'm working on eating healthier, but it's definitely hard to change habits of a lifetime. So, kudos to you!


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

So proud  Way to go ^_^

I want to lose about 15 then tone. But I'm such a procrastinator. That...and I love food too much T_T


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

congrats! I hope you get to the goal.

I've lost approx. 30 lbs. I was 150-155 lbs for 3 years, I'm now exactly 122 lbs (5'6), I wanted to go lower like 115, but the weight won't budge anymore, fine for me. most pants now are loose around the waist, best feeling ever.

counting calories definitely helps :yes
I also exercised, though no more haha... I'm really out of shape just a basic move exhausts me.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Gratz!
I used to be chubby but i also lost 25 pounds or so, slowly but did it. Great to hear


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm super excited, so I'm just adding this post to bring my thread back to the beginning! Yeah, I just did that. Sorry.. a little bit.


----------



## Nanuki (Dec 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Ryan90 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's awesome! good work Miss Awesome


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

What's your exercise routine and diet plan? I would love to lose more weight.


----------

